# Feeling the happiness and energy of my inner child



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

I honestly can't put my finger on what exactly is making me feel this child-like energy and mood for the past 2 days now, but I'm really liking it! It's a rare phenomenon for me these days since the past 5 years now.

Over the past month, I've been taking Piracetam and Choline Citrate that have noticeably reduced my instances and severity of depression along with increasing my focus, motivation, well being and overall memory recall. It helps more if I combine it with exercise and drink plenty of water.

Over the past few days, I've:
Been drinking a couple of cups of fresh brewed green tea.
Eating 2-3 spoons of pure honey.
Doing some yoga again.
Doing trigger point exercises with stiff muscles in my neck before bed using a Knobble massage tool.
And I tried this chiropractic/massage around a bothersome occipital part of my neck where it meets the skull using a Tiger Tail Massage tool (or massage bar, basically.) It feels like I applied a lasting amount of decompression to the discs around my neck using this tool combined with deep intuition of the pain and it's sources.

I feel like I helped push some things a bit closer into place along with reducing the stiffness of my neck and perhaps this has increased my quality of sleep. I also feel the honey may be helping quiet a bit with my mood and reducing the DP/DR. Perhaps it also helps with insomnia. If you try it, I suggest taking atleast 2-3 spoons or more to get a good amount. Maybe it combines very well with Piracetam and Choline Citrate, which are designed to improve the brain functionality for people that have suffered from mental and/or physical trauma. The most viable research for the supplements have generally been conducted in decades of studies of mental handicaps and most have shown clear improvements.

I've had chronic pain for years(possibly arthritis because it is generally chronic inflammation), but it feels like I made a recent triumph against it with a combination of these things. I've had a few triumphs against it before, but never for long-term as I couldn't narrow it down enough to keep applying what worked, except for the Trigger Point exercises. The pain is on a 4-5/10 scale overall around the neck, shoulder, face and upper back - but it can be on a 6-7/10+ easily around the occipital back of my skull and lower part of my neck where it meets my back. Both areas feel like they have disc problems along with the middle of the neck and some areas on the spine, most particularly in the middle of the upper back. Chiropractors couldn't budge em (sometimes made it worse really) and doctors are still baffled by them. Even more bizarre is how I tested in a sleep study, basically never falling asleep for 90% of the 7 hour duration, but also not having sleep apnea or even remembering being awake for 90% of it really. That explains a lot behind my sleep and I feel like I got more than the 10% these past few days. Tell you truth, I've had sleep problems for over a decade now - which haven't been entirely attributed to pain until the past 5 years or so now.

I only wish there were ways to truly go through and remove all of the pain causing trigger points in certain regions of my body as I feel I'm constantly overwhelmed with too many to handle. Solving those would be solving half of the problem. The other half would be the disc issues and inflammation. It's a very mysterious pain condition, but I definitely begin to feel like a child again when I do apply something that works. I could say the pain has also contributed to the anxiety, depression and DP I have had experience with, but the underlying cause is still quite mysterious even after years of experience with it along with years of research and seeking help. I'm going to see a specialist soon that will do further advanced testing for conditions that cause chronic pain+inflammation in the neck region in addition to what I've already had checked and found inconclusive (been a bunch of b.s. for awhile really-sigh). I'll keep you updated on future experiences.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Hav you been prescrivbed the periactin or did you get it iver the counter-why are you taking it? Thanks, Dyna


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Dyna said:


> Hav you been prescrivbed the periactin or did you get it iver the counter-why are you taking it? Thanks, Dyna


Ordered the primaForce bulk supplement of it from the internet. Taking it for memory issues and depression. I heard about it through a friend who was getting results with it for anxiety and depression.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Just noticed I misunderstood piracetam for periactin. Oops. Thanks anyways. Dyna


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

You bet.

Man, I'm still feeling the inner child sensation today as well. This is so crazy. Something has been really helping my sleep and it's very noticeable throughout my day. My energy, my focus, my mood - I haven't felt this alive in years. Perception wise, I feel like this is the world I haven't seen in a long time. It's definitely the improvement in sleep - I know it. I haven't even changed my sleep schedule either, it's just the quality.

It's not a sensation of ultra happy mania, but just... significantly reduced depression. Feeling more normal, feeling more like a child full of energy. Feeling emotions I thought were lost forever.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Woohoo!! Thats great, I have been following some of your posts and I know you wer efeeling pretty crap so it's great to hear you doing so well. What do you think has improved your quality of sleep?


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Dyna said:


> Woohoo!! Thats great, I have been following some of your posts and I know you wer efeeling pretty crap so it's great to hear you doing so well. What do you think has improved your quality of sleep?


I made some kind of correction in my neck that's made it easier to stay sleep. I just used intuition and knowledge of the condition and how the spine works.
Not fully recovered, but it was a good start to work from. It felt like I moved something a bit further back into place using a tiger massage tool to apply just the right amount of pressure. The maneuver would look and sound very odd to describe, but it allows for just the right amount of force in my opinion to help relign a disc that hurts clearly because it's not seated properly with the rest of the group. A lot of chiropractors use a very different approach to correcting the neck and I've always felt it seemed like they really didn't know how to work with the neck beyond a very basic approach that never worked for me or perhaps isn't accurate enough to work anyways.

Other than that, green tea, honey, piracetam, choline citrate. Still feeling stronger. The child sensation comes and goes different days. It's really been a blessing, and I wish to share and introduce new and universally practical knowledge that "really works" for people with longterm pain, dp, dr, anxiety, depression - all of it.


----------

